# Capt. Glenn Flowers



## Trafficman

I have not been active in the post but I often come here to read and saw a post about Glenn Flowers. I jumper at the opportunity to book an afternnon trip snapper fishing. He said we would fish for the bigger snapper and it would be a little slower than hot spots of just legal snapper. With 3 footers and a 4 footer every now and then break over the bow we hooked so many big snapper in the Pensacola Bay they were wearing us out. We had a 4 person limit in an hour and they were some of the biggest snapper I have ever seen. Here is a picture of a 39 incher I caught. 

Jeff


----------



## MrFish

That's the funniest looking walleye I ever seen.


----------



## Trafficman

Haha.


----------



## 192

How many culls did that take?


----------



## Downtime2

39 inches?


----------



## cody&ryand

3-4 foot in the bay huh? Nice fish but come on.....haha


----------



## Splittine

Classic.


----------



## hjorgan

Hell I've seen 3s and 4s in that washtub, right inside the pass when they break over the Ft. Mcree side.


----------



## John B.

cody&ryand said:


> 3-4 foot in the bay huh? Nice fish but come on.....haha


They used the same tape to measure the fish and the waves...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet

That is a nice size Snapper for the bay. 
But 39”???


----------



## Trafficman

Yes it was 39 inches and yes it was 3 most the day in the bay with a 4 every now and then breaking over the bow. We had zero culls on this spot and this was the biggest one of the day. BTW.. It really taste good to. :thumbup:


----------



## Trafficman

Well I am 6'4 inches tall and weight 350. The cooler he was in h. as a measure on the lid up to 46 inches is what I used to check him out. We had many that we lost so no telling how big those were.


----------



## Trafficman

Here is a picture with him in the cooler. Enjoy..


----------



## FenderBender

That's a beautiful fish, especially for the bay! A true stud. And I imagine Capt Flowers has them dialed in. People aren't trying to give you a hard time here, just playing the fisherman's stretch game with ya. 

For size reference, this is the current Texas state record snapper. 40 inches. When snapper get over about 25 lbs or so they get a prehistoric "dinosaur" look about them. They are scarred up, discolored, and their head shape changes a bit.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I love this place!!!


----------



## Trafficman

Yep. I have no need to stretch the length of a fish and he told us what was going to happen at the dock. Capt. Glenn has it down pat and i will have to do it again soon. I have seen a lot of red snapper in the bay but not like this one. Maybe the cooler picture helps.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I’m just glad he didn’t make you change clothes and take two pictures of it..

Congratulations on a good fish.


----------



## Trafficman

That was my buddy with the same color shirt and type. Mine cost a lot less.. LOL


----------



## lettheairout

Dang 3'-4' there aint even a white cap in ur picture. Must of taken it at the boat ramp. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan

Nah they don't have to look funky to be big. Here's an example on the right. Weighed just over 30 on bathroom scales. I guess give or take a pound for the scale thing.


----------



## Trafficman

lettheairout said:


> Dang 3'-4' there aint even a white cap in ur picture. Must of taken it at the boat ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Haha I know for sure it was white capping all day. Antivert is my lifesavers for rough water. One guy on the boat has never been seasick and it got him. When 25 to 30 gallons come over the bow its rough. That only happened every now and then. To travel less than one mile took us about 30 minutes. LOL


----------



## John B.

Trafficman said:


> Haha I know for sure it was white capping all day. Antivert is my lifesavers for rough water. One guy on the boat has never been seasick and it got him. When 25 to 30 gallons come over the bow its rough. That only happened every now and then. To travel less than one mile took us about 30 minutes. LOL


That's because yall were in a lake boat designed for walleye fishing...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

John B. said:


> That's because yall were in a lake boat designed for walleye fishing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No shit. I took some 3-4's over the bow on a 32 Everglades a few weeks back. I'm betting the ole walleye express would have to be on plane to get all that water out.


----------



## lettheairout

Wonder if they used them muskie rods.


John B. said:


> That's because yall were in a lake boat designed for walleye fishing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

WTF is a walleye?? We got those down here?’


----------



## lettheairout

They are here. Only at family reunions.


delta dooler said:


> WTF is a walleye?? We got those down here?’


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

Here ya go









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

...


----------



## John B.

Those are some ugly 28" rims...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bfish

Trafficman said:


> I have not been active in the post but I often come here to read and saw a post about Glenn Flowers. I jumper at the opportunity to book an afternnon trip snapper fishing. He said we would fish for the bigger snapper and it would be a little slower than hot spots of just legal snapper. With 3 footers and a 4 footer every now and then break over the bow we hooked so many big snapper in the Pensacola Bay they were wearing us out. We had a 4 person limit in an hour and they were some of the biggest snapper I have ever seen. Here is a picture of a 39 incher I caught.
> 
> Jeff


great fish what kind of bait?


----------



## jaster

grouper22 said:


> How many culls did that take?


He does not Cull any! Believe it or not, I was skeptical until I made the trip with him. That man can fish!


----------



## cody&ryand

jaster said:


> He does not Cull any! Believe it or not, I was skeptical until I made the trip with him. That man can fish!


He just made a post on Facebook with snapper in his well saying they were ready to cull. Assuming thats where the post came from.


----------



## jaster

Lol, may be the case,but there was no culling when we went. Tossed back a few bigger than we already had in the box

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr

Boat-Dude said:


> ...


Didn't get the picture to link in, but the shot with the rims and the fish with measurement line... priceless.


----------



## Deeplines

Don't try to explain yourself traffic man. Fish looks legit to me. Fish looks at least 12" tall and length looks 3xs height.

1st thing I noticed was how big the fish looked compared to you and said, yep that's a big fish.

No disrespect intened to you. I come from a HUSKY family also lol....


----------



## Trafficman

Deeplines said:


> Don't try to explain yourself traffic man. Fish looks legit to me. Fish looks at least 12" tall and length looks 3xs height.
> 
> 1st thing I noticed was how big the fish looked compared to you and said, yep that's a big fish.
> 
> No disrespect intened to you. I come from a HUSKY family also lol....


No Problem. I know what it measured and have no reason to lie about it. There was no culls on our catch and just wished the others could have landed theirs. Glen told us what we would catch and we did. He knows how to fish and he put us on them. This will be my last post on this subject so tight lines everyone. 

Trafficman out!!!:thumbup:


----------



## H2OMARK

Nice sombrero.....


----------



## Shark Sugar

Trafficman said:


> Well I am 6'4 inches tall and weight 350. The cooler he was in h. as a measure on the lid up to 46 inches is what I used to check him out. We had many that we lost so no telling how big those were.


So why not take a picture of the fish on the lid with the measure? Boy, I have heard some doozies but this is the best in a while haha


----------



## Shark Sugar

I'm 6'1 240lbs, and this one was 37 inches...notice there's no "extend an arm" towards the camera either


----------



## softbutchharley

Went out saturday night. Spent 8 hours in Ft Pickens area of sound. Buoys and Pickens pier area. Not ONE bite from anything. Not even a mosquito !! Great time chillin in boat, but sure would like to find some snapper. Struck out at 3 barges last week as well. sigh.............. I feel good about knowing my lil sonar and starting to fish and remember spots, but still on the dreaming and looking at PFF pics is as close as am getting to the snappers. Putting in the time tho !!! Maybe soon we'll have something to show....


----------



## FishWalton

Shark Sugar said:


> I'm 6'1 240lbs, and this one was 37 inches...notice there's no "extend an arm" towards the camera either


Buddy caught a 36 inch yesterday that wighed 30 pounds, so you got a good 30 pounder.


----------



## stevenattsu

I was on the bay around those days. With the southwest winds and you probably fished the south end of the bay. There’s weren’t any 3 to 4 ft waves that day!! Now 60 Miles Out they were for a few days and I was out there too. Low gunnel jon boats might make you think that


----------



## JoeyWelch

10-12’s Boys! I’m telling you it was 10-12’s..


----------



## 2RC's II

Ok. Sunday I caught a 41" and it weighed 23 so I guess I had a skinny fish and yes there are pictures on the info section under anyone fishing on Sunday.


----------



## chasintales

Great catch. I have been out with Captain Flowers and he can put you on some fish. 39 or not, that will be some good eating.
Chris


----------



## Shark Sugar

2RC's that's a nice fish you had for sure, nobody gonna question it. But you should let the OP measure for ya next time...that's a 50 incher all day!


----------



## stevenattsu

The facebook video of the "3 ft" waves is actually 1 ft chop.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Glenn can catch a fish. I’ll be the first to say that. He’s on the water several days a week.
Makes a big difference.


----------



## sniperpeeps

He must have been trying to sell you a mount if that’s a 39”er.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers

Come on now, you know they aren't any big snapper in the bay.:thumbup:


----------



## Rickpcfl

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> Come on now, you know they aren't any big snapper in the bay.:thumbup:


It's because the manatees eat them.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> Come on now, you know they aren't any big snapper in the bay.:thumbup:


You better get out of that bay and get back on the river. These damn catfish are taking over.

We had 3 skiers get knocked down last week by flatheads.


----------

